
VIM – Avoid the escape key - xvirk
http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Avoid_the_escape_key
======
bumbledraven
You can remap caps lock to both escape (when tapped) and control (when
chorded)! Works on OS X and Linux.

[http://www.economyofeffort.com/2014/08/11/beyond-ctrl-
remap-...](http://www.economyofeffort.com/2014/08/11/beyond-ctrl-remap-make-
that-caps-lock-key-useful/)

